# Wrocław (Breslau, Wratislavia) - capital of Lower Silesia, Poland



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Muzeum Narodowe, National Muzeum




























Ostrów Tumski (former Cathedral Island)




























St John's Cathedral


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Arkady Wrocławskie (office building and shopping mall with multiplex)


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Oder River*


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Miernicza Street*

We call this district Bermuda Triangle


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Mercure Hotel



























Main Train Station


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

fortunately before EURO 2012 there will be a renovation of the main train station


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Japanese Garden*

it's a small part of Szczytnicki Park


----------



## Misiek (Sep 12, 2002)

Beautiful Poland as it's best


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Interesting place, Poland is revealing to be more beautiful than I thought! 

How long does it take from Wroclaw to Berlin?


----------



## sli (Jun 6, 2007)

3 hours by car


----------



## 1000city (Sep 8, 2007)

schmidt said:


> How long does it take from Wroclaw to Berlin?


With A4 highway about 3hrs by car, another 1,5h to Katowice, than another 1 to Cracow. Or, if man turns south in Katowice, 1h to Bielsko - Biała, and Beskidy mountains with a lot of beautiful places. Nice trip for a weekend, though it's too short to really discover those places.


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Zwierzyniecki Bridge





































City Moat


----------



## drowningman666 (Nov 5, 2007)

greatest polish city
i hope that the informations about central station renovation are true
anyway great thread and wroclaw is quite worth of visiting


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

^^ so I'll show more

Zalesie district


















Szczytnicki Park









Centennial Hall (Hala Stulecia, Jahrhunderthalle), the building is listed as a UNESCO World Heritage Site since 2006


----------



## drowningman666 (Nov 5, 2007)

MarcinK said:


> ^^ so I'll show more
> 
> Zalesie district


what a marvelous tram stop, waiting for your tram must be very relaxing there


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

^^ now it's closed there's a new bridge under construction and trams can't get there

Bałuckiego Street


















Zapolskiej Street



























Market Square


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

That's a very nice city you've got there.
We've visited Poland in august, but didn't had the time to visit Wroclaw.

I'm reading the book _Widma w miescie Breslau_, written by Marek Krajewski now, but translated in Dutch.
I must say I'm glad I've seen some pics of the city in which the story is situated.

Thanks!


----------



## Hebi (Jul 26, 2007)

Benonie said:


> That's a very nice city you've got there.
> We've visited Poland in august, but didn't had the time to visit Wroclaw.
> 
> I'm reading the book _Widma w miescie Breslau_, written by Marek Krajewski now, but translated in Dutch.
> ...


Yeah, Krajewski's books are great, and placed in my favourite city. I just finished reading "Dzuma w miescie Breslau", and i'm glad that after "Festung Breslau" he didn't finished writing.
It's fantastic to walking streets where book action was placed, and many places, buildings still exists. Well, many have different function (for ex. theater, wich appeared in "Dzuma" now is medical center. I were always interested when i've been there, why it's constructed that way. Big hall, high cellings. Now i know.


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

Great pics!

I particularly love the shots of Miernicza Street. What are the plans for this area? I hope they will do some renovating and preservation...


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

^^ I can show more pics from this districtI hope that renovation will start but it's difficult because there are thousands of such buildings in Wrocław and there wasn't money for this since 1945, now when Poland is in European Union we've got more money for renovation In 1990 the Old Town wasn't such beautiful. Since 1990 the city is changing quite fast

More pics from Bermuda Triangle

Więckowskiego Street



























Prądzyńskiego Street









Łukasińskiego Street









Komuny Paryskiej Street









Traugutta Street


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Grodzka Street









Katedralna Street



























Piastowska Street









Grunwald Passage









Grunwald Square (plac Grunwaldzki)









Oława Bridge (Most Oławski)


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)




----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)




----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)




----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)




----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Main Railway Station - Wrocław Główny









Wita Stwosza Street









Powstańców Śląskich Street


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

City Hall









Cathedral


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Water Tower, Wiśniowa Avenue









Krupnicza Street









Cathedral Island









Nankiera Square









Grodzka Street


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Powstańców Śląskich Square



























South Park (Park Południowy)









Powstańców Śląskich Street


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Academy of Music 









Legnicka Street


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Strzegomska Street


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)




----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Today


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)




----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Św.Mikołaja Street









Ruska Street









Podwale Street









Świdnicka St./Piłsudskiego Street


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Looks like Warsaw


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Like this picture from Łódź


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Malarska Street









before renovation


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Szewska Street


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Market Square









next pics on the next page


----------

